# Предлагаю сделать видео упражнений ЛФК доктора Ступина!



## Далила (15 Май 2019)

Всем привет!  Я тут поискала в интернете на ютюбе ,  мало ли кто то снял видео по упражнениям доктора Ступина . Не нашла.  
В связи с этим,  предлагаю тем кто освоил эти упражнения - записать видео для себя и для других,  чтобы было легче заниматься . Так как упражнения Федора Петровича для разных периодов заболеваний , то можно сделать видео разным людям.  Например кто делает для острого периода- про него и снимает.  Кто подострый - про него.  Кто тренировочный осилил- про него.  Или все три.  Так же и для тех,  кто делает упражнения после операции.  Можно их выложить на ютюб,  а можно и сюда,  в раздел видео.  
Вы сделаете большое дело!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2019)

Через полгодика сделаем.


----------



## Sana. (15 Май 2019)

Я сохранила страницы ЛФК доктора Ступина на экране смартфона, по нему и делаю. 
Как по мне - очень удобно, ведь даже иллюстрации есть


----------



## Далила (15 Май 2019)

Sana. написал(а):


> Я сохранила страницы ЛФК доктора Ступина на экране смартфона, по нему и делаю.
> Как по мне - очень удобно, ведь даже иллюстрации есть


Да,  я так же сделала. Но у меня на смартфоне очент мелко видно,  зрение уже не очень.  Приходится напрягаться и каждое упражнение разглядывать.  А вот видео было бы здорово,  и понятно )


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Через полгодика сделаем.


Очень надеюсь что кто нибудь пораньше сделает))


----------

